# '08 Subject Assignment #2 - Construction - Due Jan 31st



## MissMia (Jan 21, 2008)

Theme: Construction

Due Date: Thursday January 31st 2008

Please post current photos. Anyone can participate.

Thanks.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 21, 2008)

Does this apply to any form of construction, building, road and the like?


----------



## MissMia (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, any type of construction.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmm I have me some ideas...


----------



## sabbath999 (Jan 22, 2008)

Goddess Pele's Paving Company at work, Kilauea Volcano, January 2008


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 23, 2008)

Well here are my entries for this assignment.


----------



## jlykins (Jan 24, 2008)

First we have a fine representation of Cincinnati construction, second is probably a godsend for every construction worker no where near a building


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 24, 2008)

HAHA That is awesome! Classic sign of construction or "on the job site"


----------



## guitarded (Jan 24, 2008)

I love sabath999's... the clouds & the blue of the sky look truly awesome against the vibrant green on the hill. The idea of construction in it is a good one too.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 25, 2008)

This one is like shooting fish in a barrel. Literally. The oil refinery where I work currently has 6 cranes sitting there. However I can't post photos from there  

Fortunately around the corner they are paralleling the Gateway bridge:


----------



## dklod (Jan 26, 2008)

Im far from artistic and creative, but this is the best I can muster. I didnt know which individual image to post but Ive seen some post more than one.  Is all the same subject, just a variation in composition. If I have to keep it to one, let me know


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 26, 2008)

The construction site right next to the hospital in town:






The hospital itself in the very early morning, lit by the flood lights of the construction site (part of which is also to be seen here):






This is the largest site I could find... must go look for others, too, maybe.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 26, 2008)

How creative... Nails.. Never thought about photographing them...


----------



## kundalini (Jan 26, 2008)

If you look in the center of the image, there are two construction cranes.






Cheeky, but it's there.


----------



## exkingsmeadchef (Jan 26, 2008)

I constructed/put the fishing rods up myself ...tenious I know but I did lol.

Taken last night at 22:30 on a long exposure using a torch to iluminate rather than the camera flash creating a diffrent angle of light....Am going to try some coloured filters on the torch next time as the white light is a bit harsh for my liking.


----------



## Calamari Kid (Jan 27, 2008)

Doing antenna installs and steel upgrades on a 200' lattice tower.


----------



## Emerana (Jan 27, 2008)

Im afriad of heights and that actually scares me a little lol


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 27, 2008)

Haha I was just about to say the same thing Emerana.. Haha..
Those pictures make me nervous, and give me that sinking feeling in the pit of my stomache when I am on a high structure, by just looking at them...
So Calamari Kid, that must mean you did a great job with the pictures, if you gave two of us that feeling!


----------



## Calamari Kid (Jan 28, 2008)

I was playing with the angles to see which seemed the most vertiginous. The second shot seems the strongest, but I'd like to get further out from the face on the next go around.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 28, 2008)

I keep looking at those pictures and still catch my breath...:blushing:

Way to go!! You win the most convincing picture award in my book!


----------



## Happy Hour (Jan 29, 2008)

http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb203/sparky4601/030f.jpg
I don't know if it's too late but here's mine.


----------



## MissMia (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy Hour said:


> I don't know if it's too late but here's mine.


 
You are fine. There are 2 more days to post photos!


----------



## lockwood81 (Jan 29, 2008)

I tried to be a bit artistic. I like Calamari Kid's "Vertigo"

New Hospital being built (focusing on construction):


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 29, 2008)

I love your sky... It is gorgeous!


----------



## MissMia (Jan 30, 2008)

Only one more day to post your CONSTRUCTION photos! 

I hope to have mine up in the morning, I've been really sick.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 31, 2008)

I took 3 more pictures with my camera phone. Looks like they turned out pretty good for a camera phone.





This one should count for frozen water too... since it was snowing.. lol


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh BTW look how clear that train is... It was actually moving in reverse when I took the picture!! lol


----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Big Bully (Feb 6, 2008)

Dioboleque said:


>


 
Thats cool!! A little dark... But I like it..


----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 6, 2008)

dklod said:


> Im far from artistic and creative, but this is the best I can muster. I didnt know which individual image to post but Ive seen some post more than one. Is all the same subject, just a variation in composition. If I have to keep it to one, let me know


 
Modesty is a good quality in addition to being artistic and creative, which you must be at least at a little... just look at you're pics! Nicely done! :thumbup: (I always struggle with picking my fav)


----------



## MissMia (Feb 6, 2008)

Dioboleque - Love the boots!


----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 17, 2008)

At the fair


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 18, 2008)

Right. This comes WEEKS late.
But ... when I saw this on Saturday evening in Hamburg, I had to think of this assignment and ... just had to take the photo FOR the assignment. (I think I would have taken it anyway, since the many cranes just looked too good against the evening sky!)


----------



## MissMia (Feb 18, 2008)

Love the cranes Corinna!


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 18, 2008)

Fantastic shot Corinna, beautiful!!
I love sunset pictures!


----------

